# Basic Diet



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I think, given my "nervous" stomach that I need to watch what I eat whether it's IBS or not.What is the suggested food list for IBS-D?


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

Check out www....comHeather does a great job with listing safe and not-so-safe/trigger foods. Good Luck!


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## Karen Pollock (Jan 7, 2002)

I've learned over the last 2 years to stay away from certain foods through elimination.I don't eat anything with garlic. That seems to be the biggie. No onions, raw veggies (except for some reason I'm OK with lettuce and tomatoes). Don't drink coffee, no chocolate, no spicy foods, NO Mcdonald's, no cream cheese, if I have milk products I'll take a lactaid pill and that helps with gas, and I eat smaller meals. So far so good. I went from having the big D about 4 times a week to now maybe once every couple of months so its pretty easy for me to stick to my diet. The loss of certain foods outweighs the pain I was in. Good luck.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks Karen. If you saw my other post, I pretty much have figured out that my urgency problems are strictly related to anxiety, and of course, certain food doesnt help.I have learned not to eat hot chile if I have to be anywhere the next day (and I live in the Southwest so we eat lots of chile.) On our vacation two weeks ago, I gave up all fried food and did pretty darn good. I also avoid cabbage, and high fiber foods. So I guess I am alreay pretty much doing what I need to do (though with my anxiety problem, sometimes food doesnt even make a difference!).


----------

